# Pit Bull Attack Leaves Chicago Jogger In Critical Condition



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

What a nightmare for the poor jogger. More bad PR for Pits. 

Pit Bull Attack Leaves Chicago Jogger In Critical Condition (VIDEO)


*"Dog owner faces fines for pit bull attack on jogger"*

Dog owner faces fines for pit bull attack on jogger - chicagotribune.com


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

"They never really get out, they never really get out." 

Well obviously they did get out...


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

But at the end of the vid the kid is saying the one always gets out????


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Here we go again.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It could have been any breed.


----------



## nomansland4404 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> It could have been any breed.


I always hear this excuse for Pitbull attacks....over...and over...and over.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

chicago "thug life" are BIG on pits. I can't even count how many times I'd be out walking Cody and have a gangbanger ask me if I wanted a pit. 

you all will hate my buddy, but he got a pit off a gangbanger. they are all over chicago, and lots of people owning and breeding them have bad intentions. it sucks


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

nomansland4404 said:


> I always hear this excuse for Pitbull attacks....over...and over...and over.


That and..."oh, all dogs bite".
Stop making excuses and hold the owners accountable. Only then will BSL cease to exist.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, I'm sure you got the thugs that have them and then there's people that want them for protection from the 'thugs' yet have to clue on being a responsible dog owner.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

chicagojosh said:


> *chicago "thug life" are BIG on pits*. I can't even count how many times I'd be out walking Cody and have a gangbanger ask me if I wanted a pit.
> 
> you all will hate my buddy, but he got a pit off a gangbanger. they are all over chicago, and lots of people owning and breeding them have bad intentions. it sucks



Try Spokane. There's a* HUGE* Meth problem here, and every friggin' user owns a pit. EVERY friggin' one.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

rocketdog said:


> try spokane. There's a* huge* meth problem here, and every friggin' user owns a pit. Every friggin' one.


 
ugh!!!!


----------



## nomansland4404 (Jun 15, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> That and..."oh, all dogs bite".
> Stop making excuses and hold the owners accountable. Only then will BSL cease to exist.


Couldn't agree more. Throw these people in jail for a good stint. I bet it makes a lot more people more responsible.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

meth and pits! spokane sounds lovely haha... in chicago its' crack and pits


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

This is why I live in the mountains.  Too far away from the stores to get their supplies, LOL


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> This is why I live in the mountains.  Too far away from the stores to get their supplies, LOL


there are mountains in Eastern Washington?

I've got a buddy in Bellingham, so I've skied Mt. Baker a few times. AWESOME local ski place with great terrain. is it that range that stretched out by you?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

GRRRRRRR. 


Try Google Earth. I'm 400+ miles away from Bellingham (which my cousin lives there). I'm 101 miles away from the most heavenly spot on the planet, in Montana. YES THERE ARE MOUNTAINS HERE. THERE IS A WHOLE STATE EAST OF THE CASCADE RANGE. We are actually in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains. My house is less than 10 miles from the Idaho border.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We have meth and gangs down here. Tons of gangs. Shootings all the time. 
Yakima is one of the worst cities for gangs, and pit bulls are banned there.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

RocketDog said:


> GRRRRRRR.
> 
> 
> Try Google Earth. I'm 400+ miles away from Bellingham (which my cousin lives there). I'm 101 miles away from the most heavenly spot on the planet, in Montana. YES THERE ARE MOUNTAINS HERE. THERE IS A WHOLE STATE EAST OF THE CASCADE RANGE. We are actually in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains. My house is less than 10 miles from the Idaho border.


:applaud:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL 


I also agree with the gangs being huge down there.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

wow!!! i had no idea you could be 400 miles east of bellingham and be in washington. as you say though, you are almost out of the state. 

i only drove through spokane once, but i thought i remembered it being flat. that was a decade ago...

anyway. nice place to live! Idaho is amazing. look out for them bears / moutain lions


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, I see the occasional bear--cougars, only scat for me. The bus driver of my kids sees them occasionally though.



Washington is a big state. Everything's big out West, Pardner.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

And the Pit Bull debate commences. :headbang: (Reffering to the comments on the articles rather than this thread. Haven't read much of this thread.) Every. Friggen. Time. Sometimes I just wish they'd show some sympathy towards the person attacked instead of argue over that. It's a subject that bugs me, too, but...


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Everyone knows I don't particularly like pitbulls...but I have to agree....ANY dog could have attacked.

My mom is head coach of this marathon group with like 600 members and they run every Saturday morning with their different pace groups and their is a dog attack almost every weekend....so far NO pits! But you have to consider the dog distribution in my moms area...almost ALL labs, german shepherds, poodles, chihuahuas, and little purse dogs. SO most of the time they are attacked by little dogs.

There are pits that live there, but since my neighborhood is nice and owners are responsible, they aren't getting out and running away. I don't really know anyone who keeps their dogs outside in my neighborhood.

If Chicago has a high pit population, then it of course will have more pit attacks. If the only people in a neighborhood and surrounding neighborhoods are white, then you would assume most crime would be done by white people. (Make sense?)

This doesn't make me think pits are bad....almost ALL dogs chase someone who is running and many bite unfortunately.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

This one comment on the story made us German Shepherd owners look pretty bad...

"Well, Chicago...*.what do you expect? Trashy dogs, trashy baseball teams, trashy U.S. senators..*.. Here's a warning to pit bull owners: Keep your dogs behind a fence or on a strong leash. I have a CCW license, and I shoot pit bulls on sight...th*at is, if my German sheherd doesn't get to them first."


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

where did that quote come from?


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

If you go to the story , it was the third comment under the story on the website link posted.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

oh poor guy then was taken to Stroger hospital. he probably had to wait hours to be seen!

I was there before, the ER is ridiculous. i remember 1 guy in particular, bleeding heavily from his head....waiting, and waiting, and waiting. i eventually got up and hobbled my butt out of there.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 24, 2011)

Owners need to be held accountable. If your dog bites or jumps on someone, the owner should be charged with battery (similar to if you just walked up and jumped on someone or bit someone). If a dog mauls or kills someone the owner should be charged with felony assault and be charged as if they had performed the crime themselves. Owners should also be held more accountable in civil court. The one bite rule is nonsense, there should be strict liability for any dog bite or attack (including a dog jumping on and injuring an elderly person). Make the owners pay. Right now they are treated too much like "accidents"


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Steelhead said:


> Owners need to be held accountable. If your dog bites or jumps on someone, the owner should be charged with battery (similar to if you just walked up and jumped on someone or bit someone). If a dog mauls or kills someone the owner should be charged with felony assault and be charged as if they had performed the crime themselves. Owners should also be held more accountable in civil court. The one bite rule is nonsense, there should be strict liability for any dog bite or attack (including a dog jumping on and injuring an elderly person). Make the owners pay. Right now they are treated too much like "accidents"


my 2 cents worth: Pit Bull Owners are their worst enemies and will in the End be soley responsible for a nationwide Ban on that breed, and yes i know all breed,s can bite.


----------



## anjum (Oct 29, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> This one comment on the story made us German Shepherd owners look pretty bad...
> 
> "Well, Chicago...*.what do you expect? Trashy dogs, trashy baseball teams, trashy U.S. senators..*.. Here's a warning to pit bull owners: Keep your dogs behind a fence or on a strong leash. I have a CCW license, and I shoot pit bulls on sight...th*at is, if my German sheherd doesn't get to them first."


Not only that, but it's ignorant as heck. To automatically think his GSD is going to take out a Pit Bull . . . well I guess it's good he has a gun. Every time my 2 have gotten into a scuffle, my old, arthritic pit bull has gotten the upper hand on the GSD pretty quickly, even when she started it. 



marksteven said:


> my 2 cents worth: Pit Bull Owners are their worst enemies and will in the End be soley responsible for a nationwide Ban on that breed, and yes i know all breed,s can bite.


As much as I hate to admit it, I have to agree, to an extent anyways. Pit bulls are such a popular breed, all over the country. The breed is diverse, and so are the people who own them. Unfortunately, as is the case usually, the most ignorant & abrasive owners are the ones who stick out the most. But there are thousands of responsible owners, who try very hard, to make a positive image for the breed. 

A dog is a dog, and an irresponsible owner is an irresponsible owner. I hate breed-specific targeting.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

We hear more about the idiots than we do about the good people.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

So true!


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Pitbulls are very much like German Shepherds in that, if the wrong person handles them, they can be ruined. Too many stupid people are getting their hands on these dogs. I had someone tell me at the vet yesterday that "German Shepherds are a very anxious breed". Um, no, they're not any more anxious than other breeds. Maybe if they are poorly bred, they can be. Also if they are in a threatening environment at home. 

The same mentality exists with Pitbulls. They are no more violent than any other breed. The difference is that because of their strengths, when they are violent, it's much more concerning. A pitbull biting you is far more concerning than, say, a yorkie. But a yorkie that bites is still a violent yorkie, no matter how small and "cute".


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> It could have been any breed.


And yet it wasn't. It was a bully type.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Everyone knows I don't particularly like pitbulls...but I have to agree....ANY dog could have attacked.
> 
> My mom is head coach of this marathon group with like 600 members and they run every Saturday morning with their different pace groups and their is a dog attack almost every weekend....so far NO pits! But you have to consider the dog distribution in my moms area...almost ALL labs, german shepherds, poodles, chihuahuas, and little purse dogs. SO most of the time they are attacked by little dogs.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I have to disagree with this statement. I know plenty of dogs that do not chase someone running or jogging by. Off leash if we are doing something specific Jinx comes to my side and runs with me, if we are in the front yard she looks at someone then diverts her attention back to me. She has also been trained on our casual walks on or off leash and a walker or jogger comes towards us or from behind she is to get completely off the path and go into a sit stay until they pass and I release her. I want her completely out of the way and being a German Shepherd I know people are intimidated by her so figure in a sit stay it makes her less threatening had one guy who was petrified even in a sit so I made her platz so he was more willing to pass us in the woods. We have had track groups run back and forth past us numerous times on a trail doing some exercise and never once did she even step towards them and trust me she has high prey drive. I also know plenty of dogs I have walked with that don't go chasing after someone who is running it's a matter of training but do not like the generalization of all dogs chase someone whos running.


----------



## anjum (Oct 29, 2011)

^^^ Yes, it's a matter of TRAINING. But many an untrained dog (any breed) would be inclined to chase something running. In my case, if allowed to, it'd be my GSD who'd be more inclined to chase than my pit bull. But that's just my 2 - all dogs are individuals. 

And another morsel of food for thought: The words "Pit Bull" have become media gold. If a media source has any reason whatsoever to put the words "Pit Bull" into a news story, they will, because they know it gets attention. I've seen stories where the dog wasn't even the subject of the report, but they mentioned the breed anyways. And I've seen lots of stories where the breed is mis-identified (maybe purposely?) as a pit bull. I'm not saying that's the case w/ this story, but it happens. 

I'm not trying to say pit bulls are perfect angels or easy to own. They do take a dedicated & responsible owner (much like a GSD). And unfortunately, they are attractive to many people who are not dedicated or responsible, and attractive for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree with the below comment and it's pitbull owners on both sides of the spectrum.

As others have mentioned it's more of a problem in urban areas.

A little girl in Atlanta had to have her arm amputated after two pitbull dogs attacked her. Then we have the 'divide' the people who leap to an almost blind defense of the dog and the people who are sick to death of hearing what a great dog pitbulls can be.

I used to be more sympathetic to the pitts and their owners but to watch them defend the dog after it's ripped a little girls arm to shreds is going over the line.

The problem is multi-dimensional.

People who are trying to protect the breed over romanticize them, the 'nanny dog' making them seem completely harmless when they are a powerful breed.

Way too many dogs being bred especially in urban areas where they are prized and bred for their 'toughness'. Still a lot of them being bred for dog fighting too. 

If you live in an urban area it's not just the media, it's a real problem. Just go to some of the shelter sites of urban areas. A shelter worker was interviewed recently (not about pit bulls, just about shelters in general) and he mentioned they are over run with pitbulls. 

Some of the pitbull advocate groups are now working to stop the overbreeding by going to the urban/suburban areas and talking to the people in these areas. I hope they can make a difference before it's too late because... IMO .....

.... in the end it won't be a ban just on pitbulls but in order to be "fair" GSDs, Rotties, Dobies, Mals will all get sucked into the 'all dogs bite' vacuum of BSL. 




marksteven said:


> my 2 cents worth: Pit Bull Owners are their worst enemies and will in the End be soley responsible for a nationwide Ban on that breed, and yes i know all breed,s can bite.


----------



## anjum (Oct 29, 2011)

To be fair, there are horrid examples & incidents in all of those powerful breeds. Any time any dog causes bodily harm to a person, it's a grievous offense, and it means that some human somewhere failed. I just don't understand targeting an entire breed.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

A fair question.

In order to discuss it we must be realistic.

Yes, ultimately this is a man-made problem.

A breed was created by man and then selectively bred in England many years ago for blood sports, bull baiting and dog fighting. 

The core problem IMO is that many pitbull type dogs are still being bred, selectively by some rotten human beings to be a type of dog that is a tenacious fighter with high pain tolerance.

Dobies got a bad reputation for awhile and the reputable breeders really worked hard to turn that around. Heck, even cocker spaniels had a spate with biting issues. I know a very successful cocker breeder (show/AKC) that put one of her cockers to sleep because he was a biter. She said she won't have that in her bloodlines. She was sad but very matter of fact about it.

With all the emotion swirling around the pitbull types/breeds I don't know if there is that kind of will. It's an uphill battle against people who are criminal and borderline criminal breeding the dogs for all the wrong reasons to begin with.

Right now, all I know for sure is I don't want the GSDs getting sucked into the undertow of pitbulls......and it creates a conundrum for us.

On the one hand we do NOT want to support BSL because it may affect many other breeds (who are even less deserving_ overall_ of being sucked into this mess).

On the other hand that 'all dogs bite' argument, given to someone who only cares about their kid not being mauled and is not into dogs in the least... just feeds their argument to go ahead and ban all of them and be done with it.

Gotta remember not everyone is a dog nerd like a lot of us here are and as such they aren't going to care about the nuances.....

IMHO the best thing pitbull/am staff/am bulldog fans could do right now is admit that their breed does have a problem and the problem is not just 'skin deep'. By admitting there is a problem and working very hard to correct it *they* can save the breed.





anjum said:


> To be fair, there are horrid examples & incidents in all of those powerful breeds. Any time any dog causes bodily harm to a person, it's a grievous offense, and it means that some human somewhere failed. I just don't understand targeting an entire breed.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> If you live in an urban area it's not just the media, it's a real problem. Just go to some of the shelter sites of urban areas. A shelter worker was interviewed recently (not about pit bulls, just about shelters in general) and he mentioned they are over run with pitbulls.
> .



This is exactly true for us. While not every dog in the shelter is a pit or pit mix, it's over 50% here. We have 2 main ones, and one very small one. If you want a dog or especially a pup that does not appear to have pit in it, you practically have to be there at the surrender, they get scooped up so fast (which is good for them).


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Anybody think it odd that they threw in how neither dog was neutered at the very end of the article? Like that has anything to do with it. They could have say neither dog played piano, would be just as relevant to the incident.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I hope they find the owners, fine them for loose dogs and then *file criminal charges*.



anjum said:


> ^^^ Yes, it's a matter of TRAINING. But many an untrained dog (any breed) would be inclined to chase something running. In my case, if allowed to, it'd be my GSD who'd be more inclined to chase than my pit bull. But that's just my 2 - all dogs are individuals.
> 
> And another morsel of food for thought: The words "Pit Bull" have become media gold. If a media source has any reason whatsoever to put the words "Pit Bull" into a news story, they will, because they know it gets attention. I've seen stories where the dog wasn't even the subject of the report, but they mentioned the breed anyways. And I've seen lots of stories where the breed is mis-identified (maybe purposely?) as a pit bull. I'm not saying that's the case w/ this story, but it happens.
> 
> I'm not trying to say pit bulls are perfect angels or easy to own. They do take a dedicated & responsible owner (much like a GSD). And unfortunately, they are attractive to many people who are not dedicated or responsible, and attractive for all the wrong reasons.


This is so true. 

Food for thought- upon examining DBRF from 2010, the canine research council concluded that:

There were 33 dog bite related fatalities
1 by a registered APBT
1 by an American Bully

Yet the media attributed 21 of these to 'pit bulls'. Upon further investigation, the dogs were either 1) a different breed altogether, 2) they were accusing dogs that were found not to have been involved in the incident or 3) upon further inspection the dog lacked documentation or other reasonable evidence of pedigree i.e. the best that could be determined was that they are mutts.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

TheNamesNelson said:


> Anybody think it odd that they threw in how neither dog was neutered at the very end of the article? Like that has anything to do with it. They could have say neither dog played piano, would be just as relevant to the incident.


Oh, but didn't you know, testosterone will turn anything into a vicious killing machine. _Totally_ relevant. 

I'm sure it has absolutely nothing to do with the owners not training or managing them or keeping them contained. Or likely being a part of "thug" life. Obviously. It couldn't be that.

~



> When police arrived at the scene and located the *70-pound*, muscular pit bulls,


Pit bulls don't weigh 70lbs do they??? Or rather, the breeds considered to fall under the "pit bull" label?

I thought they were 40-50lb dogs.

If so, yet another case of media mislabeling.


----------



## FlyByNight (Feb 16, 2004)

Those I know who love the breed, and have been in the breed for some time, will readily admit that there is a growing problem of "man biting" Pit Bulls and Pit crosses, which is especially prominent in urban areas. They will also admit that with these individual dogs, it is not "all in how you train them." And they have, and will, put down any Pit Bull with a biting problem - whether it be fear based, resource guarding, etc. 

Too many good, temperamentally correct, fearless and completely human friendly Pit Bulls are already out there to justify spending time on the (potential) liabilities. They are interested in the Pit Bulls who can go through years of abuse at the hands of people and still never lift a lip at a human being - that is what they consider correct for the breed.

I think what's making for such a hard time turning around the Pit Bull situation is numbers. There are very few who take the situation seriously enough to draw that hard line.

Instead there seem to be lot who maybe feel sorry for the breed and follow the "it's all how you raise them" line, and think that if they just treat them right and show them love they can go to the dog park and be just like the neighbor's poodle. They ignore the history of dog aggression in the breed, and justify any red flags that creep up such as possessiveness, territorial behaviors, etc., instead of taking responsibility and either containing the dog for life, or PTS.

And then there are even more of those who want exactly that - man biting, dangerous Pit Bulls. 

Between the two, I think it's hard pressed for the first group to make any headway.


----------



## anjum (Oct 29, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> IMHO the best thing pitbull/am staff/am bulldog fans could do right now is admit that their breed does have a problem and the problem is not just 'skin deep'. By admitting there is a problem and working very hard to correct it *they* can save the breed.


I am a pit bull owner (albeit a BYB specimen, I got lucky - his temperament is good), and I thought this was me admitting there is a problem:



anjum said:


> Any time any dog causes bodily harm to a person, it's a grievous offense, and it means that some human somewhere failed.


But I'll state it more clearly. A pit bull who attacks a human, for no real reason, is a defective animal, and most likely should be put down. The breed as a whole, should not be aggressive towards humans. The problem is not with the breed as a whole (APBT & AST), it is with crap BYB dogs, bred with no consideration for correct temperament. Much the same in the GSD breed, there are crap BYB specimens with weak, faulty temperament. 

There are many responsible people in the APBT & AST breeds, working very hard to prove their dogs' worth in many (legal) venues & breed healthy, correct temperament animals. But these people are a drop in the bucket compared to all the BYBs fueling the pit bull craze. It's a complicated problem . . . How do you get rid of the garbage without punishing the responsible people? It's not easy. IMO, the best answer is to make people be responsible for their actions & the actions of their pets. I am NOT in favor of BSL. I AM in favor for harsher penalties on individuals who's dogs cause harm.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

TheNamesNelson said:


> Anybody think it odd that they threw in how neither dog was neutered at the very end of the article? Like that has anything to do with it. They could have say neither dog played piano, would be just as relevant to the incident.


Around here, every Pit Bull I see either has testicles or sagging teats. People seem to think every Pit Bull MUST be bred, and I'm sure these people were no exception. It may be a media scare tactic, just letting us know what kind of dogs are being bred in the inner cities.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Pit bulls are more inclined to be dog-aggressive by genetics. It's what they were bred for. Human aggression should be, no pun intended, aggressively bred away from. It's a severe fault, and likely indicative of the poor backyard breeding practices that are running rampant in pit bull breeds.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

First, nothing personal intended and in red....I agree and said as much in more detail in earlier posts.

The pittie fans have a real uphill battle on this issue that's for sure.



anjum said:


> I am a pit bull owner (albeit a BYB specimen, I got lucky - his temperament is good), and I thought this was me admitting there is a problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Some of them are that big...and..they probably would be considered oversized....

I also have client with an Am Staff (registered) that is over 70 pounds.





Draugr said:


> Oh, but didn't you know, testosterone will turn anything into a vicious killing machine. _Totally_ relevant.
> 
> I'm sure it has absolutely nothing to do with the owners not training or managing them or keeping them contained. Or likely being a part of "thug" life. Obviously. It couldn't be that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Draugr said:


> Pit bulls don't weigh 70lbs do they??? Or rather, the breeds considered to fall under the "pit bull" label?
> 
> I thought they were 40-50lb dogs.
> 
> If so, yet another case of media mislabeling.


Staffies seem to be the smallest.

APBTs are usually in the 40-50 (though I've seen some as small as 25-30, particularly females, and others as large as 55-60) - this has been my limited exp @ shows.

It seems like Am. Staffs. run a little larger than APBTs.

And then you have American Bullies (if you consider them a breed) that can be over 70# depending on what type/class.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

The comment in the article about the dogs not being neutered has to do with the known fact that at least 97% of the dogs responsible for fatal attacks are NOT neutered. Could this have more to do with owners not neutering their animals are more likely to be irresponsible, etc.? Yes, but it is still a fact worth noting.

Nonetheless I really hope this guy is OK and the STUPID owners get he snot charged out of them. The victim should sue them too. I'm not a sue happy person, but in this case it is more than warranted. Irresponsible owners need to be held liable for their actions. Over 400 people get bitten a day in this country and that is just total BS.

It is sad how many poorly bred pit bull types are out there. I love them as dogs, but have met more unstable ones than stable ones...and I really, really hate to admit that. My opinion probably comes from living in the Los Angeles area, where everyone and their brother seems to want HA monster pits mixed with who knows what.

These articles need to start showing pictures of the dogs. But then again, unless there was a pedigree everyone would just start arguing how the dog was obviously not a pit...but if they saw the same dog playing with a child or acting really sweet they would call it a pit. I'm getting tired of that...any dog that flips out and puts someone in the hospital needs to be put down. No excuses.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

APBT are supposed to be a MEDIUM SIZED breed. Not a huge dog. IT IS NOT breed trait for them to be human aggressive, but Dog aggressive is to be expected. Of course there are the exceptions who don't turn out to be neither(I have seen happen).

Its seriously sad that many of these beautiful dogs end up in the wrong hands.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is yet another- 63-year-old woman mauled by her pit bull (with video) - morningjournal.com


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

And this owner is attacked by pit bull's but check out their stupid owners. One owner says that someone unchained her dog from her yard-and the other says that his kids let the dogs out. Two dogs from 2 different owners both attack the mailman. In this case-the owners fault all the way. Mailman bitten in Lorain is released from hospital The Chronicle-Telegram - Lorain County's leading news source


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

it boils down to genetics... you cant ruin a good genetic dog. poor overbreeding by byb's and drug dealers who only care about $$$ are ruining this breed (along with the bybs of every other breed out there..)

the articles never mention that the dogs have had bite histories before, or once the frenzy dies down you dont hear that the dog was in trouble before.... 

there is NO EXCUSE for any dog to attack a human without provocation , dogs that are genetic messes should be euthanized and not sold /adopted out to the public... unfortunately people accept genetically wired wrong dogs and say oh they were abused.... NOT the case... if the shelters and rescues and owners and bybs would euthanize the HA dogs of every breed that would help with the problem.

(and i own a bully breed and am involved in bully rescue for years and i have euthed my fair share of genetically wired wrong dogs who were HA and i have no problem doing so for any breed that is genetically wired wrong...)


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

In the case of the 63 year old lady-the dog had bitten her grandson before. But for some reason she didn't think he'd ever bite her.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Here is yet another- 63-year-old woman mauled by her pit bull (with video) - morningjournal.com


Wait a minute! Wait a minute! I think I have the answer to this one. While discussing a seemingly unprovoked attack on my dog by a pit, this was one of the responses I received.

*"If you are not seeing warning signs from a dog before a fight then, (not to be rude) but you just didnt see the warning signs. *

*Bullys give off just as many signals as needed. This coming from someone who does behavior modification for pitbulls and other dogs with severe aggression problems, and also someone who worked in the doggy daycare field for 2 years."*

Although I sincerely respect the author of these words and their expertise....I am truly apologetic... but I guess this old woman needed to put her glasses on. And no, it is not funny.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> In the case of the 63 year old lady-the dog had bitten her grandson before. But for some reason she didn't think he'd ever bite her.


Well there's the red flag right there. 

I wonder what steps were being taken to diminish the chances of the dog biting again??? I bet none!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

GregK said:


> Well there's the red flag right there.
> 
> I wonder what steps were being taken to diminish the chances of the dog biting again??? I bet none!


They will probably put the dog down and go get another pit.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

GregK said:


> Well there's the red flag right there.
> 
> I wonder what steps were being taken to diminish the chances of the dog biting again??? I bet none!


I am sure none. The lady was in denial until he almost killed her. I will try to find a link that shows her after she got out of the hospital. She was torn up!

Here it goes http://www.morningjournal.com/articles/2011/12/30/news/doc4efd4c1be9645622516408.txt#photo1

In this link there is also a video of her explaining what happened.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Falkosmom said:


> They will probably put the dog down and go get another pit.


 
I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Here it goes ?He wanted to kill me:' Woman doesn?t know why dog turned on her (with video) - morningjournal.com


 
UGH!! Good lord!!!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I am sure that they put that dog down as soon as possible and she probably is housebreaking her puppy right now.

I was just listening to her talk in the video and she say that he was like her baby and would sleep in the bed with her and ride in the car. He apparently attacked her because she wouldn't let him ride in the car with her. Then she lies and says that she couldn't believe that he did it because he'd never shown any signs of aggression before. At what point did she forget that her grandson was bitten? That is what other family members say! SMH


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I was just listening to her talk in the video and she say that he was like her baby and would sleep in the bed with her and ride in the car. He apparently attacked her because she wouldn't let him ride in the car with her.


She should have seen that one coming.

If I try to leave the house without my GSDs, they bury my care keys in the litter box, then I have to go hunt for buried treasure.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup but like with the GSDs they aren't being bred to standard and bigger dogs are becoming popular with some.....probably because larger dogs are more intimidating.

I saw a large pitbull type dog that was on the news (because of problems with his dogs going after elderly neighbor) and it looked like it was crossed with some type of mastiff (I'm thinking cane corso/presa canario).

The owner of the dog, on camera, identified the dog as pitbulls tho....




Jessiewessie99 said:


> APBT are supposed to be a MEDIUM SIZED breed. Not a huge dog. IT IS NOT breed trait for them to be human aggressive, but Dog aggressive is to be expected. Of course there are the exceptions who don't turn out to be neither(I have seen happen).
> 
> Its seriously sad that many of these beautiful dogs end up in the wrong hands.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/18/joseph-finley-pit-bull-at_n_1212785.html


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

The 63 year old lady, if nobody noticed, says it is an American Bulldog/Pit Mix. I wish people would take breeding into account. This is not a representation of the breed, it is the effect of taking two strong breeds from unknown backgrounds and genetics, mixing them together to get puppies, and voila! You get a poorly tempered time bomb.


----------



## anjum (Oct 29, 2011)

Shaina said:


> The 63 year old lady, if nobody noticed, says it is an American Bulldog/Pit Mix. I wish people would take breeding into account. This is not a representation of the breed, it is the effect of taking two strong breeds from unknown backgrounds and genetics, mixing them together to get puppies, and voila! You get a poorly tempered time bomb.


Thank you & Yes! As others have mentioned, it does appear that BYBs are mixing in mastiff type breeds, to get bigger & meaner "pit bulls". But they are no longer pit bulls (APBT or AST) are they? They are MUTTS (with a very dangerous mix of genetics). But the general public keeps calling them "pit bulls" and the breed name is tarnished over & over again. 

I am not apologizing for these messed up mutts. If it were up to me, every unstable dog would be put down immediately.


----------

